# Tow via Capetown Question



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Wonder if you "long rig tow guys" could help me? I am only on the periphery of this project so only need outline details. Lets suppose a tow is going to the Far East and, not unusually, stopping at Capetown for stores (maybe bunkers not sure). Would the rig be held by the tow tug only, in Capetown Bay? Would it require additional support in any way, to meet regulations down there. I would assume a 4 - 6 hour stop. Clearly I will speak to Capetown, but some of you guys will have performed this, all as a matter of course!


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

We did that job many times with the local port tugs holding the tow whilst the towing tug took on bunkers and stores in the port. There is also Smit Amandla based in Cape Town who woiuld do the job with one of their tugs. Suggest contact local Agent for price quote. If you want any further info don't hesitate to ask. The big thing is to avoid the winter months for the Cape passage.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

This reminds me of the many times we took stores off Capetown via helicopter as we chugged back and forth from the Gulf (Suez being closed.)

Castle Beer as I remember it from those days. (Pint)


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Castle is still the best selling SA'n beer. Brewed at the Newlands brewery right nexr to the cricket ground.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I remember it well, good beer. Bloody good during six week trips around the Cape and another six weeks back again.


----------



## David McG (Jun 29, 2012)

*Approval*

Don't forget that if you hand over to a local tug while the sea tug goes into Capetown, you will need the approval of the Warranty Surveyors to ensure the holding tug is satisfactory for the job, with bollard pull and compatible equipment.
I worked with Smit down there not long ago and they are excellent at this type of operation.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Going the other way round, last year my grandson was 3/0 on a maersk tug doing a rig tow from Singapore to the north sea.They anchored the rig off walvis bay whilst the tug went in to bunker and do a crew changeEverybody then flew home and the new crew did the rest of the voyage up to norway,


----------



## george e mitchell (Jan 22, 2016)

Having done three tug assisted tows from the far east, Korea and Japan of
approx. 90 days We always stopped at Singapore and Capetown, Dropped four anchors Let the tug proceed into port, Completed crew changes Stores etc Then got going again


----------

